# How do I restore my original Display Setting???



## TripleH2k3 (Nov 16, 2003)

While I was using the computer I accidentally unplugged the monitor, and now the display is stretched out, and I don't know how to restore it back. I have tried changing the screen area settings and right now I'm at 1280x960, and I also tried using the buttons on the monitor to stretch and move the display, but I can't get it close to where it was before. I have tried everything that I can think of, but the display is still stretched out. I have been trying to fix this for 3 days now, and this is driving me so crazy, that I am starting to think that I'll have to hire someone to help me with this. Is there any way that I can restore the display through the registry? Please help me.
Thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Right-click your desktop, select Properties (the lowest option). Hit the Settings tab (at the right). There should be a box that says 'Screen resolution' with a slider within it. Move that slider to the left to the desired resolution, and then hit apply. Say you want to keep the settings, and that should be it.


----------



## TripleH2k3 (Nov 16, 2003)

I said in the first post that I tried that, and right now the Display setting is at 1280 by 960 pixels, and that is the closest that I can get it. The monitor display is still stretched out. Here is how stretched out it is, I have it set so that I can see the startup menu, but I have to use the button on the monitor to slide the display over from 50 to 0, so that I can see the time and icons on the right. Please help.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Have you tried changing the Appearance in the Display Properties to something else, like Windows Standard?

If that does not work, try going into device manager and uninstall the monitor and let Windows reinstall it.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

1280X960? In the Display Properties on my PC I have a small graphic to show height and width, the options I am given are 1280x768 (which looks stretched) and 1280x1024 (which looks normal), no 1280X960.

Have you tried any of the other "standard" choices? 800x600, 1024x768, 1152x864, etc.? Do those look proportional?


----------



## TripleH2k3 (Nov 16, 2003)

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the monitor, and that didn't do any good. I have tried all of the options, and 1280 by 960 is closest to the original setting, the others set the display either too big or too small, and all of them are stretched out. Can someone please give me a list of all the possible ways that I can restore the orginal display settings that you can think of? I have had to deal with this for 3 days, and I am willing to try anything to fix this problem without having to get a computer technician to do it for me. Please help.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Just a thought. Have you tryed the monitor on a different computer to see if it displays ok there? If you unplugged and replugged in the monitor you may have blown something inside of it. If you can't try your monitor on someone elses system is there a different monitor you can test on yours?


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

A couple of things you don't mention: do you know what your settings were before they went bye-bye? Do you know what monitor was listed in your Display Properties, Settings tab, Advanced button?

Have you tried setting the monitor properties to your model? What about setting it to "default monitor"?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Lurker1:_
> *Just a thought. Have you tryed the monitor on a different computer to see if it displays ok there? If you unplugged and replugged in the monitor you may have blown something inside of it. If you can't try your monitor on someone elses system is there a different monitor you can test on yours? *


That sounds like a real possibility. I've never heard anyone have a problem like this where they can't change the display settings either from Window for mechanically change the display using the buttons on the monitor.

Did you boot into safe mode and see if you can do anything there. I know that defaults you to the smallest screen setting (or at least it used to). Not sure what OS you have or what Safe Mode does in that OS but it certainly can't hurt to try it.


----------

